# Divorce is a business.



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So many damned papers! Holy bejesus! 

I got "step 1" done and will be filing today. 

Does the court clerk find errors with the paperwork? Do most of the divorces just go through? Oye! I'm so stressed about this stupid paperwork! 

Never again will I legally marry. Nope. It truly is "just paper" and it's a lot of bullshet.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not the court clerk's job to find errors.

He's generally a functionnaire that gives you a receipt for your place in the "queue" and that allows you to get a judge assigned to your case.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No no...I mean...do they look at the paperwork? 

I did what I could, but the wording is ridiculous! I just want to file and pay. Oye.

And all the "rules" around serving my STBX. lmao. Stupid.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> So many damned papers! Holy bejesus!
> 
> I got "step 1" done and will be filing today.
> 
> ...


Yes! It's a ton of papers and it gets really confusing! Try using the court website's online help in filling out your first papers (or to check and see if you checked the right boxes etc.) or go to the court free law facilitator office. They can look over it and help you fill it out.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> No no...I mean...do they look at the paperwork?
> 
> I did what I could, but the wording is ridiculous! I just want to file and pay. Oye.
> 
> And all the "rules" around serving my STBX. lmao. Stupid.


In my experience, they don't look at the paperwork. They just stamp it and say NEXT!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So I can file and it will be ok?

I am just so overwhelmed.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

that_girl said:


> So I can file and it will be ok?
> 
> I am just so overwhelmed.


That's what I would do.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> So I can file and it will be ok?
> 
> I am just so overwhelmed.


I helped a friend fill out hers last year and I don't think any of it got looked at.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> So I can file and it will be ok?
> 
> I am just so overwhelmed.


Please make sure EVERYTHING you want is in that paperwork! If he disagrees, he can respond. In my case, my ex never responded either because he didn't care, forgot about it, or whatever. It went into Default and he signed off on it...so Everything I asked for, I'm getting.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Left With 4.5 said:


> Please make sure EVERYTHING you want is in that paperwork! If he disagrees, he can respond. In my case, my ex never responded either because he didn't care, forgot about it, or whatever. It went into Default and he signed off on it...so Everything I asked for, I'm getting.


Talk about a happy ending.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Talk about a happy ending.


Not quite yet. The court is behind and I'm STILL waiting for the judge to sign off!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Left With 4.5 said:


> Not quite yet. The court is behind and I'm STILL waiting for the judge to sign off!


I'd be six figures better off if my ex had been that complacent


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

that_girl said:


> So I can file and it will be ok?
> 
> I am just so overwhelmed.


The clerks I encountered made sure all the necessary forms were included, but did not read them. 

I used a lawyer for document review before filing. She caught some errors and also made some excellent suggestions on HOW to word certain things in order to better protect myself. She also suggested some changes in order to increase the chances of the judge approving. (like putting NA in all the empty/irrelevant areas so it is clear you didn't just skip them).

$150 but worth every penny.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

In most states...you can ask for help at the courthouse. When we filed, they looked over it. Granted, a small town....maybe the clerks were nosey. But call me an old fashioned a$$ but my tax dollars pay their salary. Therefore, if I have a question....I will ask. If they did not like it, NEXT...as in let me speak to your boss for a sec.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I filed. I didn't put anything in it that I wanted right now. I don't want anything. It was just the petition. I went through Divorce Writer and following their checklist for stuff.

All I want is for the utilities to still be paid, and some child support. I'll put that in later...well, not in the divorce. With a notary. I don't want the law involved. I take care of myself. The law and legal papers don't guarantee shet....as I've learned with marriage license.


----------

